# Shrimp Question



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Anyone experienced about shrimp to know if any of these breeds listed below will interbreed with red cherries? Tried to check compatibility chart but none of these are listed in there except the Tiger Shrimp
Marble Shrimp 
Mountain Bee Shrimp 
Red Nose Shrimp 
Red Fire Shrimp 
Tiger Shrimp 
Bumble Bee Shrimp 
Blueberry Shrimp*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I cant answer your question but these links might help you out

Arizona Inverts: Freshwater Shrimp, Dwarf Shrimp, Invertebrates, Crayfish

Petshrimp.com -- Freshwater Shrimp Hub of the world


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Nevermind, I found out which are compatible or not. Basically there are only 2 genuses of shrimp. Neocaridina and Caridina. And the 2 cant be housed together. *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> Marble Shrimp
> Mountain Bee Shrimp
> Red Nose Shrimp
> Red Fire Shrimp
> ...


The only ones on this list that I know of that would not work with Cherries are the Blueberry. The are both in the Neocaridina family.

Curious on the Red Fire and Marble though. I know of salt species but not familiar with freshwater unless the Red Fire is a Sulawesi variety.

The others (one species of course) can be kept with cherries.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

James0816 said:


> The only ones on this list that I know of that would not work with Cherries are the Blueberry. The are both in the Neocaridina family.
> 
> Curious on the Red Fire and Marble though. I know of salt species but not familiar with freshwater unless the Red Fire is a Sulawesi variety.
> 
> The others (one species of course) can be kept with cherries.


*Thanks Archer+James. Yea, I noticed some were saltwater after I replied to my own post. Blue shrimps are so hard to find. Blue tigers dont exist anywhere around me that I know of. So I really wanted the blueberry... to find out they are a Neocardina... . I might settle for Crystal Red and Crystal Black. *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> *Thanks Archer+James. Yea, I noticed some were saltwater after I replied to my own post. Blue shrimps are so hard to find. Blue tigers dont exist anywhere around me that I know of. So I really wanted the blueberry... to find out they are a Neocardina... . I might settle for Crystal Red and Crystal Black. *


I see Blue Pearls every once in a while and Blue Tigers even fewer. Of course the BT's are a bit on the pricey side to boot.

I've got quite a bit of CRS/CBS if you do decide you want to go that route. Will be doing some thinning when I get back from holiday over the weekend.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

This guy is in Southern Cal and is a good guyto deal with and well respected on onther forum.

Bobs Tropical Plants

I found this on AB.

AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

James0816 said:


> I see Blue Pearls every once in a while and Blue Tigers even fewer. Of course the BT's are a bit on the pricey side to boot.
> 
> I've got quite a bit of CRS/CBS if you do decide you want to go that route. Will be doing some thinning when I get back from holiday over the weekend.


*Are their requirements the same as RCS to breed? I have a pH of 7.0 in my tank and I think its too basic for them.*



archer772 said:


> This guy is in Southern Cal and is a good guyto deal with and well respected on onther forum.
> 
> Bobs Tropical Plants
> 
> ...


*I would definitely buy them but I dont have a credit card/debit card . And I know nothing of shipping. Whatever I get for my tanks tend to be local *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

NursePlaty said:


> *Are their requirements the same as RCS to breed? I have a pH of 7.0 in my tank and I think its too basic for them.*


*

I have found (at least in my case) that they are very prolific with PH ~ 7.4 and Temp 76-78. Started with (12) sub adults and soon after (5) berried up. Seems like they all dropped at the same time. ;o). Quite a few berried at the moment as well.*


----------

